# Snowy owl nest live cam



## making_art (Jul 7, 2014)

Enjoy a sneak peek of a Snowy Owl nest in the remote landscape of  Arctic Alaska. Also known as 'Tundra Ghosts' these owl parents are  nurturing six newborn chicks.

[video]http://explore.org/live-cams/player/arctic-snowy-owl-nesting-cam[/MEDIA]


----------

